# Hellllllppp!



## Shockey Rai (Oct 19, 2008)

My Laptop AC Adapter Cord has some tornen spots where wire is exposed....and i was thinking

Would using Electrical Tape on the Exposed Spots help.

or

Would i have to Replace my Laptop AC Adapter?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

Electrical tape would be okay, just don't let it near moisture.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

So are the wires inside broken or just the main casing with the wires in that showing, not the internal cased ones? If so you can tape it up with electrical tape no problem. If the internal ones are also frayed out you will have to wrap those up first making sure no wire is touching another wire.


----------



## Shockey Rai (Oct 19, 2008)

The Wires are fine,

Here's a Pic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, some electrical tape will be fine. (And might I recommend taking a vaccuum cleaner over the floor? And pick up the GBA game? )


----------



## Shockey Rai (Oct 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Yeah, some electrical tape will be fine. (And might I recommend taking a vaccuum cleaner over the floor? And pick up the GBA game? )



Thats good to know.  

(Yes, I Do Vaccuum, Speaking i do need to put Sadv2 back in the Sonic Rush Case.)


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 19, 2008)

Yea some electrical tape should be fine, if I were you I would place a sturdy piece of rubber or plastic around that part and tape it up really really well, that way it don't bend and possibly break it.


----------



## Pi (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd use heatshrink tubing, but that's because i'm a wank.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 19, 2008)

I used duct tape to fix an exposed wire issue after I shut my adapter in a door.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 20, 2008)

Pi said:


> I'd use heatshrink tubing, but that's because i'm a wank.



That works a million times better, especially if they have the tools...

My father was a mechanic and electrician basically, I did both courses in high school as well and I had all the knowledge and all the tools, tape is just as effective but the heatshrink tubes make it look like there was never a problem.


offtopic
Heh funny story, when my father purchased a new Arctic-Cat racing snowmobile back in like 2003 we basically modified a lot, one thing was we took out a pound of wires, just a lot of excess wires...a lot...and when we were done you would never, ever know they were modified, cut, and a pound is .6 horsepower.
/offtopic


----------



## Shockey Rai (Oct 20, 2008)

I see...Ok...

Anyways. I have an another Problem. I'm Having to use another Laptop to get online since i have no way to get online on my laptop (Cant get on Webpages with a Very Low Signal on mines) When i want to download something to my laptop i use an CD-RW to copy stuff so i can put on my laptop, Now i've been trying to copy Adobe Flash CS to my laptop (A Huge file)
But i keep get an Cannot Compelte CD Writing Wizard, What gets me is i used to be able to copy HUGE files, But it wont work now. My CD-RW i'm using is still useable but its giving an Cannot Compelte CD Writing Wizard every i try to copy a huge file Like Adobe Flash CS which is 403 MB in file size 

:/ What could be the Problem?


----------



## Eevee (Oct 20, 2008)

why not use the original Flash CD


----------



## Shockey Rai (Oct 20, 2008)

As in i was downloading the TRIAL verison.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 20, 2008)

Why not connect it with USB?


----------



## Pi (Oct 20, 2008)

because it's not a USB drive?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 20, 2008)

Pi said:


> because it's not a USB drive?



Fail. He means, why not use a USB drive and/or a USB data transfer cable (which technically shouldn't exist, but hey, look at that). Then again, why not just use a crossover ethernet cable? Oh well.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 20, 2008)

Well windows has this neat feature called windows easy transfer (vista) or Files and Settings Transfer Wizard (xp) using a USB "Easy Transfer Cable" but you could just use the USB cable without the need of that program.

If for some reason you can't do that, or use a crossover ethernet cable due to not having a ethernet port (somehow..) you can get a USB nic, where it gives you a ethernet port through USB basically...


----------

